# Got the Grant letter 2day morning!!!!!



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...cheer2:

thanku all for ur help n support...:clap2::clap2:


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats mate!!!!

Is this 175 visa for which you applied in May 2010????


armandra!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

armandra said:


> Congrats mate!!!!
> 
> Is this 175 visa for which you applied in May 2010????
> 
> ...


thanks armandra...yes this is 175 visa...


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...:clap2::clap2:


Hi Pankaj,
Things have gone really fast for you......Congrats for the visa grant.......Man diac has really pumped up the pace now.........So when are you planning to move to Oz....

Dhawal.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...:clap2::clap2:


congrats a tonn


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

aussieland said:


> thanks armandra...yes this is 175 visa...


This is awesome news. Getting 175 in 11 months straight (being from a HR country) calls for a celebration!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2:











armandra!


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> congrats a tonn


Gaurav,

how r u dude?
seems like still u r waiting for CO.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

harshal said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> how r u dude?
> seems like still u r waiting for CO.


Yup,
waiting for CO


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Yup,
> waiting for CO


Congrats Aussie Land....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

@ Gaurav : do you think our turn will come before June 2011???


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Dhawal said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> Things have gone really fast for you......Congrats for the visa grant.......Man diac has really pumped up the pace now.........So when are you planning to move to Oz....
> 
> Dhawal.


thnaks for ur wishes Dhawal...abt moving havent thought


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

drag288 said:


> Congrats Aussie Land....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> @ Gaurav : do you think our turn will come before June 2011???


thanks Divya


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

aussieland said:


> thnaks for ur wishes Dhawal...abt moving havent thought


buddy, 
what was the CO team number that look at your case ?

Neo


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Dolly


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> buddy,
> what was the CO team number that look at your case ?
> 
> Neo


mine was Team4


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Dolly said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> Dolly


thanks a ton Dolly


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...:clap2::clap2:


hi Aussieland,

Congraluations! for visa grant.


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS.
Not to worry all.Every ones time will come to share this great news which we all are expecting from DIAC.It will surely come I strongly believe it will.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi jewoley,semion,nadeemzonline..
thanks for ur wishes....
& as semion said hopefully the joy of sharing this news comes soon...


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Buddy

Congrajulations!!!!!!!!!! Dream to aussieland came true....


----------



## h2c357 (May 23, 2010)

How much time do you have before you must make initial entry? Does the grant letter mention any date?


----------



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations. Wishing you all the very best for the next phase!!!


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...:clap2::clap2:


 Congrat...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...:clap2::clap2:


CONGRATULATIONS...:clap2:


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

pkrish said:


> Hey Buddy
> 
> Congrajulations!!!!!!!!!! Dream to aussieland came true....


thanks pkrish...hope u also get this news soon


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mr.india said:


> CONGRATULATIONS...:clap2:


thanks mr.india


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

h2c357 said:


> How much time do you have before you must make initial entry? Does the grant letter mention any date?


i have the initial entry date as feb 2012...1 year from my PCC date...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

era7bd said:


> Congrat...


thanks era7bd


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...:clap2::clap2:


Hearty Congrats buddy! Its time to celebrate. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Good luck with your move. Do let us know your next move.

Regards,
Devi


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Pankaj,

Congrats...:clap2:




aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...:clap2::clap2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

a little late, nonetheless, i am happy for you pankaj . congratulations, you deserve it


----------



## h2c357 (May 23, 2010)

aussieland said:


> i have the initial entry date as feb 2012...1 year from my PCC date...


Oh! Okay


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> a little late, nonetheless, i am happy for you pankaj . congratulations, you deserve it


thanks anj..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

devibon said:


> Hearty Congrats buddy! Its time to celebrate. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Good luck with your move. Do let us know your next move.
> 
> ...


thanks devibon


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

aussieland said:


> thanks devibon


WOW COngrats AussieLand now you are soon going to land in AUssie - finally...!! 

*BTW- when did you receive the mail for CO assigned ?*
I mean were you amongst those who received the mail on or around 18 March 2011 that a CO will be assigned in the next 3 months etc etc...?


----------



## Aussie RC (Apr 24, 2011)

congratulations !!!!! its celebration time !!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

10mct said:


> WOW COngrats AussieLand now you are soon going to land in AUssie - finally...!!
> 
> *BTW- when did you receive the mail for CO assigned ?*
> I mean were you amongst those who received the mail on or around 18 March 2011 that a CO will be assigned in the next 3 months etc etc...?


thanks 10mct for ue wishes....n yes i wll land in aussieland pretty soon..though havent thought it yet...
I got the CO mail from 11 Apr for pending Med...n on 19th a got the GRANT LETTER:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Now that you have got the grant letter how are you planning to make your move to Oz now?And when are you planning to move there?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Dhawal said:


> Now that you have got the grant letter how are you planning to make your move to Oz now?And when are you planning to move there?


Hi Dhawal,

I m planning to move in couple of months there..ideally i would like 2 go via my current company....lets see...
all these r plans...yet to materialize...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

aussieland said:


> Hi Dhawal,
> 
> I m planning to move in couple of months there..ideally i would like 2 go via my current company....lets see...
> all these r plans...yet to materialize...


Even my company has enough projects in Sydney,Melbourne and Brisbane. Let me know the secret recipe if your company's management accepts to release you.
All the best


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Gaurav said:


> Even my company has enough projects in Sydney,Melbourne and Brisbane. Let me know the secret recipe if your company's management accepts to release you.
> All the best


that is the real catch..u knw that..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

aussieland said:


> that is the real catch..u knw that..


Yup, if this plan works out........migration is hassle free


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Gaurav said:


> Yup, if this plan works out........migration is hassle free


correct...thats is not easy...


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

aussieland said:


> Hi Dhawal,
> 
> I m planning to move in couple of months there..ideally i would like 2 go via my current company....lets see...
> all these r plans...yet to materialize...


Ok cool....even am working in an indian mnc having projects in australia and regional offices all over australia...but dont think so i will get a transfer or a project if i tell them....thats the difficult part..........Also do keep us posted whatever you plan and the challenges that you face while you make the move and even after that......


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Dhawal said:


> Ok cool....even am working in an indian mnc having projects in australia and regional offices all over australia...but dont think so i will get a transfer or a project if i tell them....thats the difficult part..........Also do keep us posted whatever you plan and the challenges that you face while you make the move and even after that......


I knw Dhawal its not easy...but i need to try it...
wll keep posted everybody on that...


----------

